# transition tr450



## invol2ver (Jul 14, 2009)

i'm looking at getting a 2012 transition tr450. i am just curious to hear some honest opinions about it being a single pivot rear suspension. i understand the ease of maintenance and all that. i more concerned with pedaling and performance in the rough. geo looks great. any feed back appreciated


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

invol2ver said:


> i'm looking at getting a 2012 transition tr450. i am just curious to hear some honest opinions about it being a single pivot rear suspension. i understand the ease of maintenance and all that. i more concerned with pedaling and performance in the rough. geo looks great. any feed back appreciated


The bike is pretty killer. Very agile and lively handles rough stuff well. It pedals decent compared to other linkage driven bikes out there. Solid bike for sure.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

plan on waiting until at least Dec before you see a 2012 in your hands.


personally, unless you're doing hard-core, pure DH at a resort every time you ride, you're better off with the Tr250. we sold a couple of each... me, l would take the Tr250

can show you some video and pics of a Tr250 going big at one of our local play grounds


----------



## invol2ver (Jul 14, 2009)

thats no problem. the season is pretty much over anyway. just curious. transition as a company is just awesome and i would much rather give them my hard earned money. but you can't push technology to the side. i want it as a race bike. post up some links of your vids. thats cool man


----------



## sheGNARnigans (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm planning on getting one for next season. Everyone out here has had nothing but good things to say about it. Another plus is the customer service they provide. They are hands down the best bike company out there.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

yeah --- l have been selling TBC's for some time now --- at least 10 years.

how many times did l have to pull the warranty card? once... a Dirt Bag had a crack on a seat tube weld.

the new designs they're using are off the hook and l must admit, l'm sorta eye-ballin' that new 29er frame they bringing out in Dec too.

will post those links a little later.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Pedal Shop said:


> the new designs they're using are off the hook and l must admit, l'm sorta eye-ballin' that new 29er frame they bringing out in Dec too.


TransAM 29 or Bandit Two-9? I am so torn between Bandit 26 and Two-9.


----------



## KrankedDH (Apr 22, 2010)

The TR 450 is a killer. I have The V1 model. The bike straight shred. Super fast and very stable no matter what the conditions or trail surface. When it does get airborne its very predictable. Stays glued to any line you throw at it. I will never buy another bike. Pedaling performance is mind blowing. Its actually pretty damn good for "single pivot" althought its "suspension actuated" and all. It sprints like crazy. Rails corners like mad. You won't be disappointed. Very easy to work to work on as well. And as always if you have issues or a question the guys at tbc are always willing to chat with you and help you out.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

This is my 2nd year on the bike. I've raced it a handful of times at Port Angeles and Whistler during both seasons, got 45 bike park days, plus I build/ride dh trails outside of Bellingham a few days a week that are gnarly by most riders' standards.

The bike handles great and - other than a full bearing replacement, which isn't uncommon in the PNW if you ride your bike much - it's been stellar. I can't compare how well it pedals vs. a V10, Glory, DHR, M9, Podium, etc......but I am very happy with the bike and have no qualms with recommending it.

Cheers,
EB


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

Eb nice rig! And props for being part of the Whimps. gotta get up to Galbraith and check it out. I have a few friends telling me its awsome!!


----------



## Sugar_Brad (Jul 17, 2007)

Not a fan. Lacks active breaking and I don't like the way the linkage/single pivot feels. For the money you can get something that's not 6000 aluminum and has better breaking. The internal cable routing sucks, the rear axle sucks, and the paint chips/rubs off easier than any bike I have owned. Not sure why everyone is still on the transition bandwagon. I have owned 2 and was not impressed by either my bottlerocket or tr450.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

What's wrong with 6 series Al?


----------



## altadank (Mar 19, 2006)

so what DH bike do you prefer Sugar Brad?


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

He wants a bike that "breaks" easily.


----------



## KrankedDH (Apr 22, 2010)

he likes tin can intense 951's


----------



## Sugar_Brad (Jul 17, 2007)

whatever, the tubing on transition bikes suck. And I ride a demo, not easton rad tubing.


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

Everyone rides a DEMO most common bike. I will take a TR450 to a demo in a heartbeat.


----------



## mattyboi (Oct 25, 2010)

agreed with colin m ive ridden m buddys 2011 demo and my other buddys 2011 tr450 and i personally like the 450 is alot more comfy to ride and tracks thru rough stuff and pedals unreal


----------



## J-Ha (Jul 21, 2010)

Haven't you guys heard? The Demo has put a monopoly on tubing. After all, it does have what... 10, 12 seat/ chain stays?


----------



## Sugar_Brad (Jul 17, 2007)

Chill the hell out you guys can ride whatever bike you want, wow this thread got lame real fast. All I know is that the 2 bottlerockets I owned were warrantied due to bad gusset welds, the only thing I liked about my 450 was the geometry and my wife's covert had zero small bump sensitivity. But they came with super rad stickers so that more than made up for the lack of active braking.Have a nice day.


----------



## KrankedDH (Apr 22, 2010)

COLIN M said:


> Everyone rides a DEMO most common bike. I will take a TR450 to a demo in a heartbeat.


fully agree....


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Everyone prefers different things. IMO, there are so many well built bikes out these days that it's hard to make a mistake.

I've got buddies on Demo's (and just about every brand of bike) who have nothing but good things to say. I'm certainly not going to get butthurt because someone didn't like their 450. That said, I don't have an issue keeping up with them either! 

Cheers,
EB


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

ebxtreme said:


> I'm certainly not going to get butthurt because someone didn't like their 450. That said, I don't have an issue keeping up with them either!


Excellent post! :thumbsup:


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Sugar_Brad said:


> For the money you can get something that's not 6000 aluminum


Like what?


----------



## Sugar_Brad (Jul 17, 2007)

Agreed, merely stating my opinion and experience but apparently that is not allowed. I will ask permission next time lol.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Sugar_Brad said:


> Chill the hell out you guys can ride whatever bike you want, wow this thread got lame real fast. All I know is that the 2 bottlerockets I owned were warrantied due to bad gusset welds, the only thing I liked about my 450 was the geometry and my wife's covert had zero small bump sensitivity. But they came with super rad stickers so that more than made up for the lack of active braking.Have a nice day.


sooo... what's wrong with 6xxx Al?


----------



## J-Ha (Jul 21, 2010)

@ Sugar_Brad:

I think you're getting defensive because we WANT your feedback and your opinion. You have a lot of this sucks, that sucks, and this other thing sucks in your posts... and then offer no explanation.

You did acknowledge bad gusset welds- thank you
You did acknowledge the good geometry- thank you
You did acknowledge the lack of "small bump sensitivity."- thank you... perhaps this was a shock set- up issue?
You did acknowledge the rad stickers- thank you
You did acknowledge the braking again- thank you

We want to understand why does the internal cable routing "suck". We want to know why a 150 x12 rear axle "sucks". And why does the Transition tubing "suck". Since you are quite candid in your posts, can you also provide feedback on how the bike pedals? Does it have a "bob"? Does the axle travel affect the drivetrain's efficiency to a fault, etc? 

Hopefully you won't decide that this thread just "sucks" and stop providing your input for the original poster.


----------



## Sugar_Brad (Jul 17, 2007)

well I will give it one more shot. 

Tubing:Welds and gussets are cheap and prone to failure
Internal cable routing:the cable wears against the sharp edges entering and exiting the frame
Covert small bump sensitivity:I am a mechanic and know how to set up a shock, not a set up issue but a dated four bar single pivot with brake jack and crappy small bump sensitivity issue.
Braking:Not active and brake jacks because it is a single pivot, although it brakes better than bottlerockets or blindsides due to the extra swing arm.
Rear axle:Constantly comes loose on the drive side

For a frame in the 2k range there are better choices. Unfortunatley as much as I would like to support a small boutique rider owned company I don't think that their r+d can match the big companies. Lame but that's the way it is.thank you


----------



## RBrady (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm interested as well as to why the transition tubing sucks as well.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

gotta love MTBR --- this banter is one of the many reasons l don't frequent MTBR as much these days.

Tr450 and Tr250's both very fine bikes. the nit-pickin' is for the birds.

RCF - 28 May 2011 Video - Pinkbike.com

TR-250-farm-build Photo Album - Page 1 - Pinkbike.com

Snowshoe-9-19-11 Video Channel by videoDry At Snowshoe For A Change - Pinkbike.com

again, been selling TBC's for more than 10 years now -- number of times l had to wave the warranty card....... once


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Sugar_Brad said:


> *although it brakes better than bottlerockets or blindsides due to the extra swing arm.*


Dear mtbr: You may now stop listening to this person :lol:



Sugar_Brad said:


> I am a mechanic


God help your clients.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

kidwoo said:


> Dear mtbr: You may now stop listening to this person :lol:
> 
> God help your clients.


:lol: I think that when Brad says it has a "break" problem he means exactly that... the frame doesn't break. From what people have told me, it brakes just fine, as long as they aren't SRAM brakes, that is....


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

Sugar_Brad said:


> well I will give it one more shot.
> 
> Tubing:Welds and gussets are cheap and prone to failure
> Internal cable routing:the cable wears against the sharp edges entering and exiting the frame
> ...


thanks for following up --

ehh, l can totally see what you mean as far as the cable routing but, l would rather have that compared to exposed cable routing that's wears off the finish of the frame or get all jank'd up from wear and tear.

l never welded anything in my life so l don't know the in's and out's of that industry... sold many other brands and TBC's weld don't look any different than the others within that price point. l have no idea how many TBC's l have sold through the years but it's a lot... only one cracked --- a Dirt Bag, cracked near a weld on the seat tube. one guy's ISCG mount cracked a little but he beat the livin' ba-jesus outta that bike.

haven't sold a ton of the Tr's but no brake issues or rear axle isses yet. Maybe it's the brand brake we're using. Avid and Formula thus far.

small bump sensitivity? what small bumps?... go big or go home :thumbsup:

the only serious knock l could give TBC is the paint jobs --- some of the colors they used in the past were no doubt, so-so.. other than that, l have been quite happy with everything TBC has had on the market.


----------



## rzalewski6 (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't think he meant his bike brakes poorly, like the brakes aren't strong enough or don't modulate well. I think he meant the single pivot design does not stay active while braking as well as other designs..nothing to do with the brand or model of brakes. Can anyone with experience explain their take on this for the TR450 and help this guy make an educated decision? Anyone else notice the lack of small bump compliance with this bike regardless of shock setup? I don't think anyone here is too worried about welds/tubing issues with a company that has some of the, if not THE best customer service in the industry, as well as a reputation for being very durable.


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

I've sold nearly 10 TR450/250's this year in my shop and owned 2 450's, and 1 250, and i have yet to feel bad brake jack. It has amazing small bump sensitivity and big bump. The bike is just amazing. As far as poor welds, that's the most stupid thing i've heard in a while. We've sold nearly 100 transitions in the past 3 years, and none have come back for warranty. Some of these kids go nutty big and no warranties yet. Once a stem broke...My advice is go for a 450! It's super fast, super tough, and looks amazing


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey Brad,

I know what you're referring to with the axle - specifically, it backing out due to the pinch bolt on the frame not clamping down enough. I had that back out on me last season on A Line pitching me over the bike just as I went into a jump. It was scary as hell, but (thankfully) me and the bike came out of it fine. 

There is a newly designed rear axle that has a screw going into the far side of the axle that keeps it from backing out now. I don't even mess with the pinch bolt now since it didn't do anything on my bike.

As for brake jack, my advice is to let off the brakes....it's a downhill race bike. Less brakes = More fast!  Seriously though, on every bike I own, I'm always conscious of where and how I brake. If I have to grab a handful of brake, that usually means I didn't set myself up right for the section.

Like I said though....there are so many good bikes these days and the 450 is one of them. Hell, I was riding my wife's Session 88 a little while ago and that bike was fun as hell!

Cheers,
EB


----------



## Sugar_Brad (Jul 17, 2007)

Shouldn't have posted in the first place, mtbr is as lame as pinkbike. Have a nice day.


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

Sugar_Brad said:


> Shouldn't have posted in the first place, mtbr is as lame as pinkbike. Have a nice day.


only when you lie about experiences


----------



## juu-zo (Jul 20, 2011)

Go for it


----------



## altadank (Mar 19, 2006)

Brad,

dude its ok. B R E A T H E.


oh and if you don't like this joint try TGR....real dicks ovah dyah

cheerio


----------



## Sugar_Brad (Jul 17, 2007)

It's all good, never even bothered me lol. Funny how people can't handle other opinions. Just offered my personal experience and opinion and came out bad at my profession and a liar. Awesome, way to show some class mtbr.
Bottom line invol2ver-plenty of good frames out there in the 2k range. Try to test ride some if you can and see what you like. Don't get caught up in internet bs and formulate your own opinion. Sorry your thread got derailed, not my intention.Cheers.


----------



## invol2ver (Jul 14, 2009)

right on man


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

All i can say is i know ianjenn and his riders put all kinds of bikes to the test. so he has alot of fedback from his bad ass riders who test their rigs on a hella GNAR GNAR trail if you know the spot! Imo their testing ground trail is 1 of if not the hardest trail in Cali to ride!! RL kills that trail and rides like madman MAD RESPECT to him.


----------



## Jackmerius (Jul 28, 2013)

Anyone know if the tr450 has adjustable dropouts/and or can run 650b wheels?


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

old thread that happened to catch my eye ---- l have been off mtbr for a while cause l got tired of all the nut job comments people make.

l have a Tr450 l'm using as a shop demo --- love it... it's a great bike. this one is a 2013 and l have zero issues with it.

before enlisting the Tr450 into shop demo status, l had a Tr250 which was just as nice. i have Formula THE ONE Fr's on the bike, with a Manitou Dorado Expert - l don't notice anything odd about the frame and the ability to brake, l don't notice anything like brake jack. Frankly, l think the braking is fine. The bike feels really smooth and flicky when l want it to be... and it handles hard hits, hard landings just fine too. and at 38.8lbs (nicely built), as an added bonus, it climbs pretty well too.

pinkbike pics --

TBC Photo Album - Pinkbike

true --- some of the older models had shitty paint -- Blindside, Gran Mal, Dirt Bag, etc... that was due to where they were having them painted not a in house TBC things. They dumped that paint company and moved on -- paint these days is really nice, along with the welds and bearing hardware.


----------

